# Question about Hopper and a Sling Player device



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

Was thinking of getting a sling adapter for our DISH Hopper receiver/DVR. Had a few questions regarding this product and its integration into our system.

The Hopper has 6 tuners, right? Does the sling player for DISH simply use one of these tuners so it will NOT affect the current viewing of the Hopper. I'm hoping so since I see it simply plugs into the Hopper via a USB connection. Basically, I want to watch stuff away from home, but don't want to affect what the wife might be watching at any given moment. 

We have AT&T Uverse for our internet and our Hopper receiver is connected wirelessly to our home network. Then used for [email protected] content viewing. Provided the Uverse upstream can handle it, will this sling player for DISH be in HD quality on outside devices (PC, smartphone, etc)?

Does this Sling player work with the newly supported WDTV (live or hub) or Boxee Box like I see Slingbox advertising on their main site? I was looking to possibly get one of these as well so was hoping so. If it does, will the sling player for DISH work with the WDTV/Boxee OUTSIDE the home? I would possibly be taking one of these streaming devices to a vacation home on occasion so was hoping it could still be used. Or does it have to be within my home network. And again, with WDTV/Boxee, does it simply use one of the 6 tuners so as to not affect current viewing?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The sling adaptor is set for specific Dish receivers only, but the ones it does work with will give you HD. I believe if you want WDTV and such you need a slingbox (slingbox and the sling adaptor are different). Slingbox will work with all Dish receivers and others as well but you would need the HD version to get HD on your devices.

Also you need to note: The Hopper has *Three* tuners, with PrimeTime AnyTime, one tuner can be used to get as many as four feeds on the one tuner to give you a total of six, these four would be the big four networks during prime time hours only.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

OK, thanks for the info. Yea, I am learning that the Sling Player for DISH and the regular slingbox are really two totally different components so WDTV/Boxee can't be used with Sling player for DISH. Oh well & I guess this partially explains why there is such a big difference in price. $49 for DISH sling player vs $280 for standard HD slingbox.

I guess I could also get the regular slingbox and attach it to one of our 3 available Joey receivers. One is essentially in a guest bedroom and not used a lot. 

Which brings me to another thing about the multi-tuner of the Hopper. You said its basically a 3 tuner device & one tuner can be used to get as many as 4 feeds. We don't use the Joeys nearly as much as the main hopper, but do the Joey's have their own tuners? Or do they maybe feed off the Hopper to some extent for tuning purpose. I know they use the Hoper for recorded material, but just wonderng about their tuners.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Hopper has the tuners, Joeys do not have any, they make use of the Hopper tuners.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

garys said:


> Hopper has the tuners,* Joeys do not have any*, they make use of the Hopper tuners.


You mean sat tuners, because it is have MOCA tuner.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The reference was for sat tuners, didn't want to confuse OP more than he already was.


----------

